

Chocolate v1.5 - jmduke
http://chocolatapp.com/blog/one-five

======
taylorlapeyre
Definitely going to have to give this editor another look. I was impressed
when I used it before, but it didn't offer anything that ST2 didn't have. This
looks pretty awesome though.

------
adlpz
Too bad it's another OSX-only editor.

------
JosephRedfern
*Chocolat

